# Meet Hurley; Bump above eye



## Hurley561 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,


I'd like to start by saying I've followed a lot of your threads over the last 5 months and it has helped me immensely in raising Hurley, so thanks to everyone for that. Hurley has just turned 7 months and is growing and maturing faster than I could have ever imagined. I take him fishing often; he loves being on the boat and has finally started to enjoy swimming and being in the water. I have recently noticed over the last couple weeks a small cyst like bump that has grown above his left eye. I was curious to see if anyone has seen this before. It looks like a small fluid filled cyst but since it is so close to his eye I want to err on the side of caution and not mess with it to much. I have applied Neosporin to it since I first recognized it but it doesn't seem to be going down much. I attached a couple pictures of Hurley to introduce him to everyone and the one picture is of the bump. Any input on what you might think it is or if it warrants a vet trip would be appreciated.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd call the vet and make an appointment. Better safe now than sorry later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, I'd have your Vet take a look at it, you just never know. It could be something minor or it could be something more serious. Not worth the risk IMO not to have it looked at. 

Welcome to you and Hurley, he's a handsome boy. 

Looking forward to an update about him.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I'd take a trip to the vet, especially if it's been there the last few weeks and it grew.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It most likely is a cyst. I don't think topical treatment will help, so a vet trip is a good idea. 

Welcome to GRF officially. . Hope you'll come back and tell us how he's doing and share more pictures.


----------



## Hurley561 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and reply's. I will bring him to our vet and have it checked out... Was just curious if anyone has seen something like this before. I'll update once I hear what the vet says.


----------



## miiiikemayhem (Jun 16, 2015)

*Solution?*

Hey Hurley561! My 5 month old golden has a bump over her eye that looks exactly like that! Just wondering what you found out from the vet?

Planning on taking her either way...just would like to know what I'm in for!

Michael


----------



## Caspersdad (5 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but did anything come of this? My 1.5 year old golden has the exact same thing and he loves swimming… thanks in advance


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

@Caspersdad It's a REALLY old thread  It could be a Histiocytoma. I've had 2 goldens who got histiocytomas when they were young and they resolved on their own.
I recommend that you have it examined by your vet.


----------

